# ProdiBio AquaGrowth Aquarium Soil



## Harry H (21 Sep 2018)

Any body use this soil? Any issues? 

It is on special in aquarium gardens, and also comes with free bacter soil kit.

https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/p...quarium-soil--free-bacter-soil-kit-3276-p.asp


----------



## PAYN3Y (21 Sep 2018)

It’s what I have in my tank. I have no experience with any other soil but it working for me so far.


----------



## Siege (21 Sep 2018)

I’ve not used it on a home tank, but Felipe Oliveira used it in his 900 scape at AG a few months ago. Plants are going great guns in it. He is an ambassador of ProdiBio.

I redid 2 nano shrimp sale tanks at AG a couple of weeks ago and used it. Shrimp went straight in the tank that same morning. No problem.

It appears very similar to the Tropica soil.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Harry H (22 Sep 2018)

I got couple of 9L bags from my LFS today.

@Siege, it does not say on the packaging about initial water changes, and Backter Kit sounds messy to use, says fill tank with inch of water then add the kit, then add the soil, Can I add it after scaping, before flooding the tank?

How about water changes? Same as tropica? At least 25-50% twice a week for 4 weeks

Thanks!


----------



## Siege (24 Sep 2018)

I think the idea with the bacter kit is not to let it dry. Ie don’t chuck it onto dry soil.

Personally I’d plant, then put it on to the soil once you start flooding it. May not work as well but can’t see why not.

Doesn’t seem to leach any ammonia, so yes water change schedule as per Tropica.


----------



## Harry H (24 Sep 2018)

Thank you!


----------

